# Bloodline Info On My Boy - Need Insight



## ScruffDaddy (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey guys... I am wanting to know if anyone can tell me a little more regarding the bloodline of my guy Scruff - I posted pics of him in the gallery, but in case you missed them here he is...


















Here is his father:









His info: He is the son of Dillenger of Ironman Pits and the grandson of the Notorious Juan Gotty. His unbeatable bloodline contains 27 Champions, 30 Grand Champions, and 8 National Grand Champions.

His Mother:









The info I got on her isn't specific: Venus is a female powerhouse. Her impeccable bloodline contains 39 champions, 44 grand champions, and 7 national grand champions.

Insight and thoughts appreciated!


----------



## SteelRidgeKennels (Sep 6, 2010)

From the father description h is an American bully. Do you have papers on your boy?


----------



## ScruffDaddy (Jan 15, 2013)

He is papered - but we adopted him from the breeder who still has Bubalo (Father) and Venus (mother). They got over run with pits, and we have allowed him to keep the papers because we promised not to breed. 

We live in Spfld MO where they crack down on Bull breeds so he was having a hard time selling them for what they were worth. I was under the impression he was AmStaff - but am now thinking otherwise? Good bloodline? He doesn't seem bulky enough to be a bully, but I could be wrong.


----------



## ScruffDaddy (Jan 15, 2013)

I guess I could just ask the breeder, but wanted to hear from you guys. i also found that they are UKC PR so they should have the full extensive pedigree.


----------



## Kwhitaker0604 (Aug 6, 2012)

Most American bullies are still registered as American pit bull terriers or American staffordshire terriers. Juan gotty is the one of the foundation dogs of Gottiline, an American bully bloodline. He definitely looks more like a bully than an am staff. Although he is a pretty dog, He Doesn't really conform to the breed standard at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ScruffDaddy (Jan 15, 2013)

How so? Other than his lips may not be as "tight" as desired. Perhaps you are thrown off by his coat. But he is a "Blue Fawn". Other than that... I've read plenty on breed "standard" and he seems to be doing just fine.


----------



## ScruffDaddy (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm not claiming him to be perfect, by any means. He isn't a show dog... but does come from a championship line. To say that he is WAY out of standard is a bit ridiculous - almost as if you are calling me a liar on his pedigree. Not cool - blue karma bullies


----------



## SteelRidgeKennels (Sep 6, 2010)

Not every puppy from "show lines" are show quality. Period.


----------



## SteelRidgeKennels (Sep 6, 2010)

And why does it matter if he does or doesn't since you said you will not be breeding him. Love him and he will love you.


----------



## ScruffDaddy (Jan 15, 2013)

Definitely Agree! "Show Quality" and "Standard Quality" are different. Just doing a little research on my guy because it interests me! Not ever even going to breed him - Just like knowing where he came from


----------



## Kwhitaker0604 (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm not 'thrown off' by his coat. You said he's 90 pounds, and judging from the pictures he has a ton of loose skin. You said he has Juan Gotti in his ped. All of these are bully characteristics. Nothing is wrong with that, and he IS a gorgeous dog. No one is calling you a liar. And as SRK said, not all pups from a show line are show quality. Meaning, they don't conform to standards. And since he's gottiline I'm sure most of those champions are probably abkc, not AKC. Although before gottiline got out of hand with how big their dogs were I know they won some in the ring.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Dillenger is an American Bully by ped, and is not conformationally correct by ABKC or UKC standards. In EVERY picture he is toed out.
You would need to show stacked pics of your dog for the Bully experts here to let you know if he correct.
He is a solid boy, and will be an excellent pet. You should have his hips and elbows X-rayed for soundness and get that strong boy into some weight pull. I bet he'd do well at it.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

As was stated above based on the pedigrees of your dogs parents you own an American Bully. Since AKC, ADBA, and UKC don't recognize the AmBully they are often registered as APBTs or AmStaff in this case. That doesn't make him an AmStaff, his blood determines his breed. No one was knocking your dog by saying it doesn't conform to the AmStaff standard, he shouldn't anyways cause he's an AmBully. Very pretty dog. I'd suggest looking through the Bullies 101 section I'm sure there's some threads about this topic.


----------

